# cam shaft and crank shaft position sensor possible timing issue



## maximallard (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, having alittle problem with my 2004 jetta GLI24v vr6 getting these 4 fault codes related to camshaft position sensor and crank shaft position sensor. im also noticing little bit of timing chain noise coming from the bottom of the chain case.

17755 camshaft position sensor 2(g163), engine speed sensor(g28): incorrect correlation : P1347-intermittent.

17800 camshaft position sensor bank 2(G163): open short to plus : P1392 - intermittent

17746 camshaft position sensor (g40) open or short to plus : p1338 - intermittent

17748 camshaft position sensor (g40), engine speed sensor (g28): incorrect correlation: p1340 - intermittent.

all these fault codes say i have "open or short and intermittent" leading me to assume i have a dead sensor or a wire shorting out. i think ive always noticed a small ammount of chain noise coming from the car, had it since summer of 2012. uploaded 2 videos on youtube of the noise, is it normal to have a small amount of timing chain noise? performance on the car doesnt seem to bad, but ive been starting to notice when cold the first bit of the throttle, 1-2k rpm is not as responsive as before until she gets warm. dont notice any chain noise while the car is underload. hard to hear anything over the vr6 ive also had the car stall on me with the ECP or ECM(cant remember what one it is) light come on and sometimes that light come on and loose alot of power, cleaned out my maf sensor and i didnt have an issue with that since.. the chain knocking sound is also coming from the bottom of the case, wait till the near endof the video to listen to it better.

first video is cold second is warm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX4t_s8W4SY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n1U2MK5WBc


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

did you find a fix for this? my 24v vr6 is throwing the 17755 p1347 code also


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm inclined to think its the chains or the guides or tensioners (or all) if there's that much rattle. Maybe your intermediate shaft gear stripped.... I've seen that before, apparently it's fairly common too. 

Gluck


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like there is alot more chain noise than there should be. My GLI isn't that noisy. Check your tension chain bolt to make sure it's torqued down.


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

Dose any one know which one is the cam position sensor.? I know its on the drivers side of the engine next to the engine. But there is two one towards the front and another one towards the firewall ??


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

thats the "can of marbles" noise that you hear when your chains are completely shot. time for timing chains for you friend. good luck


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

The sensor towards the front is the intake, rear is exhaust.


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

did you figure out what it was?


----------



## maximallard (Dec 21, 2011)

No i have not car has been sitting all winter. Cant afford to have someone look at it


----------



## maximallard (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently she had a new engine put in at 95k miles. Shes now at 111k odd that the chain would go so quick


----------



## maximallard (Dec 21, 2011)

These codes relate directly to timing? Safe to stay its chains Tensioners and guides? Makes no chain noise threw oil cap but underneath car threw trany. Have a mechanic said he will do it for 1500 thats with tax included. Asked if he would put it up on the scope and check sensors to make sure its actually the timing. Told me that he thaught i said i knew it was timing for sure. 'When it was just my suspision. This guy kinda sounds fish to me


----------

